# tips to freelance hunting Saskatchewan



## SD waterfowler (Sep 25, 2012)

Just looking for some tips and advice on freelance hunting Saskatchewan not looking for any places to hunt just advice


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Once you find the area you will be setting up camp in (hotel or what ever).

1. Buy the plat make for immediate area.
2. Start driving around scouting and knocking on doors. Most people are pretty open to letting you hunt. Unless they already have a group hunting the land.
3. If you are having a hard time finding spots or finding birds... go have breakfast in the local café and just ask. Bus drivers, towns people, farmers, etc. All can sometimes give you a good starting point.
4. Look at weather and hope you hit it right....
5. Have ecaller's ready and charged up... 
6.... Enjoy your time :beer:


----------



## GoSnow (Feb 20, 2011)

Wanting to freelance there also but can't get a group together to go.


----------



## Big_Country (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm in need of another shooter or two in Saskatchewan. Will be going the middle of September for a week or two.


----------



## GoSnow (Feb 20, 2011)

PMd you Big Country!!


----------



## Big_Country (Aug 10, 2015)

GoSnow I've PM'd you a couple of times as well. Time is winding down.


----------



## GoSnow (Feb 20, 2011)

I PMd you my email


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

also wanting to go to canada freelancing, just need a good group of guys to go with. pm me if ya wanna go. or if ur going to be up there and need another guy.


----------



## Honker slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

When is the best time to hunt Snows up here, my group is thinking about going up to hunt early October. or late September, hoping to catch snows, and Honkers.


----------



## JMG (Mar 25, 2008)

Have hunted snows and ducks in SK for the past ten plus years. Send me a PM and I'll try and help. Will be heading up again late this month.


----------

